# Game 7 - Houston @ New Jersey 11/12/05



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VS.











*
Probable Starters

    

    


Nets* *Individual Leaders* <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Scoring</td><td class="yspscores">V. Carter</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">24.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Rebounds</td><td class="yspscores">R. Jefferson</td><td class="yspscores" align="right"> 9.7
</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Assists</td><td class="yspscores">J. Kidd</td><td class="yspscores" align="right"> 6.8
</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FG%</td><td class="yspscores">S. Padgett
</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">55.6 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FT%</td><td class="yspscores">J. McInnis
</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">100.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> 3PT%</td><td class="yspscores">Z. Planinic</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">50.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Blocks</td><td class="yspscores">N. Krstic</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">1.5 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Steals</td><td class="yspscores">J. Kidd</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">2.0 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*Rockets* *Individual Leaders* <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Scoring</td><td class="yspscores">T. McGrady</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">23.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Rebounds</td><td class="yspscores">Y. Ming</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">10.5 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Assists</td><td class="yspscores">R. Alston</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">5.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FG%</td><td class="yspscores">D. Mutombo</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">100.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> FT%</td><td class="yspscores">R. Alston</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">100.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> 3PT%</td><td class="yspscores">T. McGrady</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">40.0 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Blocks</td><td class="yspscores">Y. Ming</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">3.3 </td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td class="yspscores" nowrap="nowrap"> Steals</td><td class="yspscores">J. Barry</td><td class="yspscores" align="right">1.8 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Atlantic Standings* <table class="yspwhitebg" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td height="18" width="40%"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="10%">W</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="10%">L</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="17%">Pct</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="17%">GB </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> New Jersey</td> <td class="yspscores">3</td> <td class="yspscores">3</td> <td class="yspscores">.500</td> <td class="yspscores">-- </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> Philadelphia</td> <td class="yspscores">3
</td> <td class="yspscores"> 3</td> <td class="yspscores">.500</td> <td class="yspscores">-- </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> Boston</td> <td class="yspscores">2
</td> <td class="yspscores">3
</td> <td class="yspscores">.400</td> <td class="yspscores">0.5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> New York</td> <td class="yspscores">0</td> <td class="yspscores">5
</td> <td class="yspscores">.000</td> <td class="yspscores">2.0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> Toronto</td> <td class="yspscores">0</td> <td class="yspscores">5</td> <td class="yspscores">.000</td> <td class="yspscores">2.5 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*

















Game Time - 8:00 PM



Summary -

The Nets return home after a loss to one of the league's best teams. The return of PF Jason Collins would help bolster the defense.

The Rockets have been struggling without All-Star Tracy McGrady. He could return to the lineup as soon as this weekend.

Bet some of that UCash! What else can you do with it? :biggrin:
 *


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti's 1st game thread!

Remove the avatar, it's taking away attention from the content! LOL

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Todd Mac is 3-3, so we're shaking it up with the ghoti IGT!

The Nets play a big game at home against the floundering Rockets.

Can RJ come back from his shaky performance in Indianapolis?

Lots of rest for the starters, so the Nets are primed for a nice game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I feel doubtful after watching this game.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Should take it
W/ or w/o Tmac


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazzi said:


> I feel doubtful after watching this game.


Glad to see your still alive after yesterday Jazzi! LOL

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Petey said:


> Glad to see your still alive after yesterday Jazzi! LOL
> 
> -Petey





lol, Yes I managed to make it.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope that the team can come back from a bad loss to the Pacers. That was disappointing but all is not lost. The team can come back from it, if they put their mind and heart into it :clap: 

Go Nets!!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

What happend yesterday?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince got alot of rest tonight hope he comes back tomorrow firing


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

We're gonna lose...sorry! I kept predicting wins but we lose everytime, so now i'm doing the opposite.

By the way,ghoti you need to update those stats, Carter won't be entering tomorrow's game averaging 25 pts, it's more like 24. :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm kinda sad that TMac won't be playing. It'll help us get the W though I guess...

Yao will get his #'s but he's still a *****cat under the basket so he shouldn't dominate our bigs that much. Our 3-headed monster should have a field-day.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm kinda sad that TMac won't be playing. It'll help us get the W though I guess...
> 
> Yao will get his #'s but he's still a *****cat under the basket so he shouldn't dominate our bigs that much. Our 3-headed monster should have a field-day.


Here's an article which says "he might play." Nothing sure though. :angel: 

"Just eight days after Tracy McGrady had to be helped out of the Toyota Center practice gym and a week after the Rockets announced he would be out for three weeks, McGrady could be cleared to play tonight against the New Jersey Nets."

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/rssstory.mpl/sports/3456158


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't know if we will win, I wont be surprised if we lose. because we just suck


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tmac probably wont play a lot of minutes if he plays though. Regardless the team has to play with energy from the get go, they can win this one


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I don't know if we will win, I wont be surprised if we lose. because we just suck



Greatest poster ever


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

i'll be there.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

I just hope that this thread won't have the same kind of abusive language as the one last night did. After a while, I just stopped following the thread. Some people just ruined it.

I love that guys here gives a huge effort and deliveres play-by-play, but when 50% of the thread is like this:

F.N FRANK KNOW SH-T. FIRE FRANK. **** that (insert Nets players) sucks. What a morron. Get his a** out. Fire the coach. Thorn know nuttin. Fire Thorn. This is bulls***,

I just don't find it that good :curse: .

These threads aren't meant to be bashing threads, as far as I'm concerned.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Gladen (Aug 3, 2005)

T-Mac will probably play - the worst news today...be ready for a loss if T-Mac plays...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

we need this win to boost morale for our team and THIS BOARD!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

It's not encouraging that whenever we've played teams in the upper-echelon of the Eastern conference we've lost.

That's why we need this win.


----------



## netsguy777 (May 17, 2005)

According to the Houston Chronicle, he will be questionable until after shootaround.
http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3456158


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

apparently T-MAC might play and he hopes to play.

Nov 12 On Thursday, McGrady went through a more strenuous work out since straining his back on November 4. The All-Star forward is hoping to come back and play for the Rockets this Saturday when the team travels to New Jersey to face the Nets.

Advice: This is fabulous news for fantasy owners, especially those in weekly transaction leagues. Should McGrady play Saturday, and play well, owners should feel confident to get him in for next week's games. McGrady has only played one game this season scoring 23 points with five rebounds and 4 assists.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I hope Collins plays


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

what makes me sick about u people is that even after last years events u have still yet to learn u guys have no reasoning or sense of perspective except for a few of you, youd all make horrible gm's sorry but its true!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> I hope Collins plays


Yes, this I am praying for indeed. :greatjob: 

I hope the team plays well and bounces back tonight! 

go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I wiil be watching a NETS game for a long time in turkey. But match will start about 3 am in İstanbul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

netsgiants said:


> i'll be there.


 have fun!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> I wiil be watching a NETS game for a long time in turkey. But match will start about 3 am in İstanbul



Ya, I was there over the summer and had to stay up till like 5 AM to catch NBA Finals. Draining


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

McGrady playing according to ESPNews 

F!


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Ya, I was there over the summer and had to stay up till like 5 AM to catch NBA Finals. Draining



You were at Istanbul? Great... Oh by the way I always wait for 3 a.m. for NETS you are lucky guys. And just to follow from ESPN.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Ya, I was there over the summer and had to stay up till like 5 AM to catch NBA Finals. Draining


That´s how I has it every single day.. At least I don't start my education before january.. When January comes, I'm in deep trouble.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

What is more I have exam at university tomorrow at 9 a.m. So win this match NETS!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> What is more I have exam at university tomorrow at 9 a.m. So win this match NETS!!!


it has been confirmed that tmac will play.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck 2night against the Rockets....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, can't beleive Alston and Anderson get time on the court with those horrid feild goal shooting percentages.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good luck 2night against the Rockets....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy :cheers:

I wish I could join you guys in the game thread tonight but I gotta work


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we need this one but i won't say we are going to win


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good luck 2night against the Rockets....


Thanks man. :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, can't beleive Alston and Anderson get time on the court with those horrid feild goal shooting percentages.
> 
> -Petey


but at the same time they could have a field day against us


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

its 8:11 has it started yet!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> its 8:11 has it started yet!!!


I know how you feel. Im excited as well!

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets passing the ball... Carter to Kidd, Jefferson drives to Krstic, HITS!

Yao Ming hits.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-2 Nj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-2 Nj


 Carter to Kidd, for the 3!

Rockets called for an O Foul!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who is guardin mcgrady


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

why u taking 28 footer vc?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> who is guardin mcgrady



His cousin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, misses the 3.

Nets on the break after a Rockets turnover. Slows it down.

Jefferson to Krstic. Misses the long 2.

RJ with the board, cuts fouled. To the line.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Go Nets Go Nets Go Nets Go Nets


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yao Ming is sick

7-4 NJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao Ming over Collins, liking how Collins is forcing him so far out from the basket.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL Jason Collins jacks up 21 footer

Brick


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jefferson schools TMac

9-7 Jersey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anderson over Vince Carter from down town.

RJ drives on McGrady, spins, hits!

Loose ball foul on Ming. 

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Yao hates Collins!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i've never seen vince have a good game against tracy mcgrady


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This whole double teaming business by the nets has to be rethought, the other team almost always makes the shot


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC with a dirty runner

11-7 NJ


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> VC with a dirty runner
> 
> 11-7 NJ


?????????


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Teams have to be shooting at least 60% vs us this season from perimeter

this is a joke


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> i've never seen vince have a good game against tracy mcgrady


I have, quite a few actually


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> VC with a dirty runner
> 
> 11-7 NJ


Don't know why he doesn't finish. They both are a high percentage shot for him, but he'd go to the line much much more too.

Nets 13-11.

Jefferson rebound on T-Mac miss.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Go Nets Go Nets Go Nets Go Nets


Yeah! Go NETS!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Carter with a fadeaway, misses, T-Mac and Anderson or Alston fight for the ball and knock it out. 

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I have, quite a few actually


i'm talkin about a good scoring game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Just looking at Coach Frank and Coach Van Gundy it looks like a before and after shot :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> i'm talkin about a good scoring game


That also


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter fouled

2 fts coming up


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

WHAT!??!?! that was shooting


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Just looking at Coach Frank and Coach Van Gundy it looks like a before and after shot :biggrin:


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic from the elbow, Carter fouled.

Not shooting. Alston with his 2nd.

Carter to Krstic, rejected by Yao.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

carter misses ally oop and results in a ming dunk

f this


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Carter fouled
> 
> 2 fts coming up


its a loose ball foul


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> That also


vince 1-4 see what im talkin about


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic from the elbow, Carter fouled.
> 
> Not shooting. Alston with his 2nd.
> 
> ...


 :curse: 

Come on Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it's to early to say what i want to say but i will wait a bit longer


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the board, pushing 4 on 3. RJ to Carter in the air. Misses the alley opp.

T-Mac brings it down, to Yao. Yao Dunks.

Yao at the line.

1 of 2.

Rockets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> its a loose ball foul



yea while he was trying to tip it


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

yao misses the second


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Waive Jason Collins


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it yao is a beast--steals it from RJ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Collins off the pick and roll, Rockets steal the ball, streaking down, Carter fouls Wesley.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

another turnover!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

oh right i'll say it we are gonna lose


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

stupid collins!!! it was a good pass


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We gonna lose


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm I didn't see that as a foul, but whatever....I'm sure that travel wasn't a travel by Tmac by NBA Ref standards either...........Good flop by Anderson but he sold it!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yup we lose vince wit the offensive 3 in a row in one week


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets will be down by 20 by 4th


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC offensive---he has 2 fouls and he is out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the offensive foul, 2nd personal, 4:21 to play in the 1st. McInnis in for Carter.

Another Nets foul called. ON Collins. Their 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Another charge

We SUCK!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bull**** Calls


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a nice play. Collins with the pick, McInnis goes over drawing Yao, to Krstic and Krstic called on the charge.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Lawrence Frank is on his way to another fine.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Krstic offesnive foul.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> nets will be down by 20 by 4th


OMG... stay positive man. :angel: 

Go Nets! :clap: :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

10-0 Run Rockets

Nets down 6


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Howard moved his feet on that call........There was a nice flow to this game until the Whistles started blowing.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

god damn it carter and nenad are gone.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i hope the nets are hearing thunderous boo's because we suck we are supposed to be the 4th best team in the east and we lose 3 games out of four damn we suck


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Luther Head drains the 3.

Wow Kidd to Collins, Collins dribbles even, puts it off the backboard... HITS!

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

It would be so sweet if my name was Luther Head.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Bull**** Calls


Yes, I think this is very apt. I agree. :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets! :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

22-15 after Ming FT

Timeout NJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao showing some emotion! AND 1!

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

jason kidd does nothing for this team, so please tell me why we havent traded him- doesnt play ANY defense, our turnovers are at what 16 17 a game? he's a horrible shooter and he is getting 6 assits per a game, wow those sure are super star numbers


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who said collins could stop yao????


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

:curse: commercials! I can't see Marla!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

who is guarding Yao?


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> jason kidd does nothing for this team, so please tell me why we havent traded him


he leads the team

that is all

get him out of here


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Still early and some questionable calls being made, but still it's only the 1qt and no one should be slicing their wrists yet....Go Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins was, now Robinson?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Still early and some questionable calls being made, but still it's only the 1qt and no one should be slicing their wrists yet....Go Nets!


Yup! I agree.

Come on Nets! :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Arenas owning Spurs 

26 Pts 10-11 FG

9 min to go in 3rd


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets down 7


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Great!

Now we have to listen to Marv and Mark **** off Pat Ewing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW GREAT PLAY BY ROBINSON!

Drives on Yao!

FOULED!

2nd on Yao.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> who said collins could stop yao????


Hmm lets see Yao is 7'5 and was right in front of the rim and Collins was supposs to stop that....Riiiiiight.....Before that he was making Yao take hard fall away jumpers.....So what's your point?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll be in the rockets forum cheering the rockets on till this team stops sucking so much


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Ewing one of the greatest centers ever? I don't think so. Shut up with the Knick talk! Vinsane, you do that.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW GREAT PLAY BY ROBINSON!
> 
> Drives on Yao!
> 
> ...


REALLY????? 

good job! :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> I'll be in the rockets forum cheering the rockets on till this team stops sucking so much


???????????????????????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Deke in. 

Anderson plows over RJ. Charge!

Jackson in for Krstic.

RJ for the 3!

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Deke is in the game.

Better give him a cookie!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice! Seems RJ is shaking of yesterday's bad play


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Splash RJ for 3.....Good D, and McNasty for 2!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Good D....Nice shot!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I swear I watched Rockets games and D.A. was bricking wide open threes

now tonight 2-2 from threes with guy on face

this is bs they always find us


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Now 22-22.

Jefferson returns the favor to McInnis! Hits.

Anderson with the 3.

Kidd behind the back to the guy in the front court...

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> WOW, Deke in.
> 
> Anderson plows over RJ. Charge!
> 
> ...


HOOHOOO!!!! Yeah! Go RJ! Bounce back from that previous game! :clap: 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

marc jackson fn sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I'll be in the rockets forum cheering the rockets on till this team stops sucking so much


Have Fun!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Everybody has to drink every time a Mark/Marc Jackson reference is made.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Nice! Seems RJ is shaking of yesterday's bad play


Yep! Good for RJ! We really need his game tonight! :clap: 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McGrady misses again.

Jackson misses.

How ugly.

Rockets miss, McGrady saves it, to Kidd, ball out of his hands... Alston to Howard.

Nets down 5 to end the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

27-22 HOU end 1st

Another loss coming

3-4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Everybody has to drink every time a Mark/Marc Jackson reference is made.


Good bar game with the ladies. 

Try it with Marla!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well up and down 1 qt, but this is certainly a game we can win......Who took a shot yet?..lol


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 27-22 HOU end 1st
> 
> Another loss coming
> 
> 3-4


SHUT THE **** UP SHUT THE **** UP SHUT THE **** UP!!!! i am so sick of your posts.-


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 27-22 HOU end 1st
> 
> Another loss coming
> 
> 3-4


Carter out most of the first, down by 5 and we're going to lose, especially with all the 4th quarter woes by the Rockets this year? get out of here

*opens door*

scoot scoot


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 27-22 HOU end 1st
> 
> Another loss coming
> 
> 3-4


Dude, its just the first quarter. Think positive! :clap: The team can bounce back okay?

Go Nets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats with all this negativity. Dang its only the first half and some folks think the game is over. Its very frustrating


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 27-22 HOU end 1st
> 
> Another loss coming
> 
> 3-4


I Feel the Force is Strong is this one :biggrin: ...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Dude, its just the first quarter. Think positive! :clap: The team can bounce back okay?
> 
> Go Nets! :clap: :cheers:



Who gonna guard Yao?

And TMac got 0 pts, only matter time he gets going


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Good bar game with the ladies.
> 
> Try it with Marla!
> 
> -Petey


Every time I invite her over to watch the game, her representitives say she is working.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Well up and down 1 qt, but this is certainly a game we can win......Who took a shot yet?..lol


Oh thank God, a positive post! Yes, we can certainly win this game. It wont be easy... but its too early to throw in the towel guys! Its just the first quarter! 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

lol JVG talking bout Frank losing hair


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> SHUT THE **** UP SHUT THE **** UP SHUT THE **** UP!!!! i am so sick of your posts.-


Come on, mjm1, everyone can post here as long as they don't break the simple rules.

There is always also the ignore feature if you wish.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Whats with all this negativity. Dang its only the first half and some folks think the game is over. Its very frustrating


You notice that it's mostly VC fans doing the whining right?.....Not all, but a good amount.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Whats with all this negativity. Dang its only the first half and some folks think the game is over. Its very frustrating


It's just those particular guys. Ignore them!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Who gonna guard Yao?
> 
> And TMac got 0 pts, only matter time he gets going


It has to be a total team effort... so the team has to be cohesive and we'll get through this. 

Stay positive! Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Swift in.

RJ on McGrady. Now he's 0-5.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> You notice that it's mostly VC fans doing the whining right?.....Not all, but a good amount.


Sad but its the truth


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wild pass, McGrady with his 2nd on Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Zoran had RJ for an easy ally-oop on the wing....What vision by Zoran.....Come on guys wake up.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> It's just those particular guys. Ignore them!


 :laugh: :laugh: 

Yeah, all I do is try to encourage them. I hope they perk up and see that its still too early to tell. 

Come on guys, think positive! 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson with the miss, Wesley drives with 2 seconds left on the clock and hits.

Rockets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis drives on Head, fouled.

Carter is checking back in.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Stromile Swift in

The man I wanted over S.A.R. and Marshall


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac and 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis drops both.

Carter will be on McGrady now.

0-6.

Swift with the offensive board.

McGrady drives and hits!

Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC turnover

then fouls his cousin

should be double digits if Hou scores here


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter 3rd foul

wow


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

who's calling the game with Marv, is that Charlie Ward?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> You notice that it's mostly VC fans doing the whining right?.....Not all, but a good amount.


well seeing how if it wasnt for vince the nets would suck everyone should be a vince fan


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Just bad rotation by Mark Jackson........Come on now don't let this get out of hand.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Stromile Swift in
> 
> The man I wanted over S.A.R. and Marshall


Also the man who isn't starting over Howard.

Carter lost it, Carter and McGrady go down. Carter called for his 3rd, has 9:51 to play in the 2nd.

RJ back in.

Rockets turnover.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince what a knucklehead, 3rd foul


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> VC turnover
> 
> then fouls his cousin
> 
> should be double digits if Hou scores here


yuh now they definitely lose hah pathetic


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

NJ down 11 now

VC out final 9 min of 1st half with 3 fouls

Ya, keep staying positive, riiiiiight

24 hour nightmare


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets had some great passes to only finish with a Robinson miss.

RJ goes down on a Deke pick, Head with the 3.

Nets Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Mutumbo is back to his elbowing antics once again


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> well seeing how if it wasnt for vince the nets would suck everyone should be a vince fan


Just continue with the positive attitude.....I can feel the good vibes through my computer screen....We should all be so lucky.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

this is great, my vikings suck *** when they are suppose to make a run, and the nets are one of the worst teams in the league, carter, kidd and rj all suck ***


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anybody think we will still win **** the nets go rockets thats what i say


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Posada and Bernie at the game.

McInnis with his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Yankees in the house!.....ANother missed jumper.....I'd like to see us take it to the rim.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just put VC in he a SG he wont get 6 fouls


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> this is great, my vikings suck *** when they are suppose to make a run, and the nets are one of the worst teams in the league, carter, kidd and rj all suck ***


take vince out of that rj and kidd suck neither can shoot cant hold it down without him and kidd is considered the best pg in the league cause he makes everyone better around him well why isnt he makin those losers win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

T-Mac on Swift, RJ switches over, stripes Swift.

Wow, Zoran spins, misses, Jackson with the put back.

Even Jackson is running now.

Head hits again from down town.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Luther Head 9 points


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

luther friggin head


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

last game it was aj now it's head go rockets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Teams shooting 92.4% vs. us from downtown this season...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The guy Carter15Nets wanted called on the offensive foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

T-Mac got away with a foul on RJ, but back the other way on Swift.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> The guy Carter15Nets wanted called on the offensive foul on Krstic.
> 
> -Petey


lol....Low Blow Petey :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ misses the long 3. 

Nets board.

Krstic to Zoran misses.

Anderson called on the offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

every one is just taking jump shots again, am I missing somthing, but dont they know thats why they got blown out by the pacers? you would think frank would have told them that, but eh worst team in the league


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

To many jumpers, and that's my fear with this teams make up......Jump shot happy....Someone take it to the rim strong, and get to the line!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> last game it was aj now it's head go rockets


Rooting for the Rockets now?

I know you've been warned about baiting.

You're suspended for 3 days Vinsane.

*At the next clock stop.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Marc Jackson chucking 20 footers

Brick

Nets got like 3 pts last 8 minutes


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> The guy Carter15Nets wanted called on the offensive foul on Krstic.
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> every one is just taking jump shots again, am I missing somthing, but dont they know thats why they got blown out by the pacers? you would think frank would have told them that, but eh worst team in the league


Actually we're not that would be the Knicks, Nuggets, Rockets, with worse records then us.....So come again.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

How come Luther Head can play, but Wright can't help our crappy bench?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Arenas 38 after 3 on 14-18 shooting on THE SPURS!

85-78 Wiz end 3

We took Brandon Armstrong over this guy, I remember us debating between the 2

Man sicking, RJ and Arenas were teammates, why not unite them? Instead they thought they had Kenny Anderson II


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Rockets Gone Wild... :laugh:


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Man...the Nets game threads on this site are crazy. So many damn posts that I don't even want to say anything bc. it probably won't even be read


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> How come Luther Head can play, but Wright can't help our crappy bench?


I'm still trying to figure that one out myself Ghoti.....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 1 for last 15

Collins another 20 foot brick


all our pfs shoot 20 foot shots


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'm still trying to figure that one out myself Ghoti.....



Me too. I dont understand.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Swift the real PF with a 1 foot basket

Collins/MJax/Cliff = 20 foot chuckers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

undefined_playa said:


> Man...the Nets game threads on this site are crazy. So many damn posts that I don't even want to say anything bc. it probably won't even be read


We read EVERYTHING!

And then alot of stuff is used to start new threads after the game!

Nets down 14.

Ugly.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

undefined_playa said:


> *Man...the Nets game threads on this site are crazy. So many damn posts* that I don't even want to say anything bc. it probably won't even be read












^ Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

out of our 31 shots, 21 have been long jumpers, thats what a great pg does for you I guess


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well that's good Defense....Great Move by RJ!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson hits but no foul call.

Nets down 12.

Zoran called on the loose ball.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Yao Ming called for his 3rd with 4:05 to play in the 2nd.

Krstic better go off here with Jefferson.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

damn the nets suck


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Hey Yao Ming called for his 3rd with 4:05 to play in the 2nd.
> 
> Krstic better go off here with Jefferson.
> 
> -Petey



Come on Nets! Take advantage of that! Attack the rim! 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

30%


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Another jump shot....I'm stunned..Who would have thunk it.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> damn the nets suck


yes we are quite aware of that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anderson with his 3rd personal. Welsey checks in.

Another Ewign discussion with Marv and Jackson.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Horrible performance for 2nd time in 24 hours

they dont care it seems


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krstic and vc have to go off in the third quarter....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Swift called on the 3 second... his foot was out of bounds too.

Kidd backs down Alston? Hits!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac 1 for 8

if he didnt play we would be down 20


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Man finally someone took it to the rim and scored....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets are the worst team in the nba, what are you guys doing?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince has played 9 min. even if he plays both the second and third quarter, he will have 33 min played.

i think frank should just play him and help the team cut that lead down before the half.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> krstic and vc have to go off in the third quarter....


yeah right kristic won't do nothin and vc is to soft he will just come back in and shoot jumpers and not drive


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Swift called on the 3 second... his foot was out of bounds too.
> 
> Kidd backs down Alston? Hits!
> 
> -Petey


Petey I know you're enjoying this "Swift Action".... :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Man finally someone took it to the rim and scored....


Wow............ who finally realized that?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince has played 9 min. even if he plays both the second and third quarter, he will have 33 min played.
> 
> i think frank should just play him and help the team cut that lead down before the half.


VC has 3 fouls right now....You want him to pick up number 4 before the half?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> vince has played 9 min. even if he plays both the second and third quarter, he will have 33 min played.
> 
> i think frank should just play him and help the team cut that lead down before the half.


And if he picks up another foul? At this point the Nets are only down 12.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Wow............ who finally realized that?


Jkidd must have I'm not sure....I think TJ helped him out.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Told you that TJ is a Genuise!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd again going at the hoop.

McGrady with an ugly shot.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

see the play swift made?

rahim, marshall, collins, mjac dont make that


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Jkidd must have I'm not sure....I think TJ helped him out.


OMG... I dont understand why they opt to shoot from the outside!!! Yao has 3 fouls, and the team is shooting poorly from the outside! I hope they start attacking the rim! 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow!! kidd hacked no call

would abeen 8 pt game now 12 cuz foul on either end

4 pt swing

f'n refs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wesley for 3, misses...

Marv, "Swift had it and loses it out of bounds".

Kidd doesn't get the call.

Collins called for his 2nd to break up the break.

Alston to the line, Nets over the line.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Lets go Nets keep it close before the half...Get it down to at least single digits.....WoW No Call I'm shocked.....NBA Refs strike again!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd drives, swallowed up by Head, ah no, foul. Kidd to the line.

-Petey


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Rockets are the worst team in the nba, what are you guys doing?


 can u enlighten me how rockets became the worst team in the league?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

who the heck hired mark jackson? (the announcer)


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Maybe if the Refs would make the right call they wouldn't have to make dumb ticky,tack calls so much.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol alston travels right in front of ref no call


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Lets go Nets keep it close before the half...Get it down to at least single digits.....WoW No Call I'm shocked.....NBA Refs strike again!


 :krazy: crazy calls!!!

what can you do? oh well... :whoknows:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Frank gets T'ed


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

My God another travel not called....The NBA Refs are just getting better day by day.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

It's official, the refs hate us.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lawrence Called for a T.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

I have faith in this team we are only down 10 and we dont even have two of our most dynamic scorers playing!!!

If VC and Krstic don't have a foul plagued second half, we will win this game!!!

GO NETS!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

justasking? said:


> :krazy: crazy calls!!!
> 
> what can you do? oh well... :whoknows:


Some people think I'm to rough on the refs too......But it's warranted the things I say.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> I have faith in this team we are only down 10 and we dont even have two of our most dynamic scorers playing!!!
> 
> If VC and Krstic don't have a foul plagued second half, we will win this game!!!
> 
> GO NETS!!!


yuh whatever


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... DAMNIT

Kidd to RJ broken up, to Padgett, to RJ!

No foul?

Zoran hits, nice screen by Collins.

Nets down 8.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Zoran hits, 8 point game should be 2

Refs screwed us at least 6 points


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> I have faith in this team we are only down 10 and we dont even have two of our most dynamic scorers playing!!!
> 
> If VC and Krstic don't have a foul plagued second half, we will win this game!!!
> 
> GO NETS!!!


Thats the attitude!!! 

:greatjob: 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah refs

call ticky tack fouls on us

but dont call hacks on the rockets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran called on the foul.

T-Mac to the free throw line.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

What was the foul.....Good play on the other end by Z, and gets called for BS on the other end.....Oh yeah he's guarding a so called "SUper Star"....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm done

unwatchable

not because of the Nets play, but the REFS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG what a horrible call.

Zoran blocks the pass.

Wesley slips. Zoran called for his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> What was the foul.....Good play on the other end by Z, and gets called for BS on the other end.....Oh yeah he's guarding a so called "SUper Star"....


I hate that "benefit of the doubt" crap! :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

mcgrady has 5 points off 1-8 shooting yet the rockets are winning even with vince playing like an a-hole we should be winning


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, look Jon Barry.

Nets down 12, Nets calling the TO with 5 seconds to play.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm glad to be down by 10, hopefully we can regroup during half time and go on a nice run with Carter back


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

arrgghh

can we at least bring VC in for the last shot??? i want to get this lead under 10.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

In all honesty the Rockets should have put us away, and we're still close....So this is a winnable game.....But this is another poor Ref crew and they're not making it easy.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nets can win this if they give 110%


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

48-36, could be the Nets lowest scoring half of the season.

Kidd to Zoran, to RJ, RJ drives and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I'm done
> 
> unwatchable
> 
> not because of the Nets play, but the REFS


RJ is going to the line....So come back!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1 of 2 from the line.

Nets down 11 at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

It's official kidd needs a shooting coach in the summer forget going on vacation he needs to be in the gym working on is shot he can talk all he wants what the team needs but he needs to work on his shot point blank he can can talk about d all he wants but he needs a j


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i dont want to make the mood all negative again, but weren't we down by a similar amount of points against Indiana (at half-time)??


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well it's half time....So how many shots has anyone taken?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> Nets can win this if they give 110%


No one can give more than 100%. By definition, that is the most anyone can give.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

how the hell can you say we can still win this?! this team is a ****ing joke!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

O/T

Arenas 43 points on SPURS

half way through 4th


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> No one can give more than 100%. By definition, that is the most anyone can give.


Ah... Simpsons, the famous Baseball Episode.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> how the hell can you say we can still win this?! this team is a ****ing joke!!!



Sunshiners


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

wonka137 said:


> how the hell can you say we can still win this?! this team is a ****ing joke!!!


The Nets had plenty of come from behind wins last season.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Guys, I realize this sucks a lot, but watch the language.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> No one can give more than 100%. By definition, that is the most anyone can give.


Brain and mind have no definition


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> No one can give more than 100%. By definition, that is the most anyone can give.


Well tell that to "THe BoSS" Mr SteinBrener......Because he seems to think, and feel different.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I think we'll come back tonight.....THe Rockets had their chance to put the nail in the coffin, but didn't do it.....So the Karma is on our side come the 2nd half.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Well tell that to "THe BoSS" Mr SteinBrener.


I did, he started babbling on about something else so decided to just leave.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Well tell that to "THe BoSS" Mr SteinBrener.


 It was Mr Burns.

-Petey


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

when the nets lose phily will be first in division. i bet anybody vince's first shot in the 2nd half will be a 3 and he will miss it


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> when the nets lose phily will be first in division. i bet anybody vince's first shot in the 2nd half will be a 3 and he will miss it


go back to your butt buddy

at least the nets are giving effort


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I did, he started babbling on about something else so decided to just leave.


I was actually referring to Yankee Owner "THe Boss"....Becuase he feels that everyone can give 110% and he can make you get to that 10%.....I'm a die hard Yankee fan and have heard him say this count less times through the years.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Cakeman said:


> when the nets lose phily will be first in division. i bet anybody vince's first shot in the 2nd half will be a 3 and he will miss it


Now taking Calls for Mrs Cleo is CakeMan.......Call Me NOW!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

3-4 with 7 of 8 on road

nice start to the season NJ


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Down 20 soon...for 2nd straight game


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 3-4 with 7 of 8 on road
> 
> nice start to the season NJ


Well not that it matters, but November is our toughest month.


----------



## Cakeman (Nov 4, 2005)

vince wil have a lot of rest tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cakeman said:


> when the nets lose phily will be first in division. i bet anybody vince's first shot in the 2nd half will be a 3 and he will miss it


Did you get my PM Vinsane.

Your suspension is up to 5 days now. I didn't ban one name for you to post under another.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

was only matter of time tmac was gonna get it going

thats why i said panic to the people that were going "oohhh its only a 10 point game"

now 17


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Y collins.. WHY!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> Did you get my PM Vinsane.
> 
> Your suspension is up to 5 days now. I didn't ban one name for you to post under another.
> 
> -Petey



LMAO!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets down 15, Howard sticks the jumper and pushes the lead back up to 17.

Derek Anderson called on his 5th foul.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the tear drop hits.

T-Mac is no hitting.

60-43.

Krstic with the offensive board, misses, another board, and then another... no.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jason Kidd hits the triple.

Kidd to Carter for 3.

Nets with 6 points in 10 seconds.

Rockets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> Collins with the tear drop hits.
> 
> T-Mac is no hitting.
> 
> ...



Collins with a tear drop!!!!!!!! I CANT EVEN PICTURE IT!!


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Carter with the 3 ball!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Collins with a tear drop!!!!!!!! I CANT EVEN PICTURE IT!!


Sorry, was Carter. Still watching?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Jason Kidd hits the triple.
> 
> Kidd to Carter for 3.
> 
> ...


Thats more like it! :clap: :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

VC seems to have his game face on. Let the comeback begin!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Sorry, was Carter. Still watching?
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Keeping Hope ALive....Go NETS!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

You guys need to know:

Half of Yao and Half of McGrady are playing tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson fouls Ming. Wow Ming looks animated out there today.

Very excited.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Back up to 14 just like that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Jackson with the board, and puts it down over Yao.

4 on Ming on the offensive side.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, Deke in, RJ drives and hits.

Anyone see Jackson's expression when Ming picked up his 4th?

Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Just reported Collins is out the rest of the game.

Nets should go small.

T-Mac misses the 1st, and hits on the 2nd chance.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd left open for 3. HITS!

Nets down 10.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Come on let go D!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

this is why i hate tmac playing vince, now he is fired up too


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd left open for 3. HITS!
> 
> Nets down 10.
> 
> -Petey


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

open threes all season


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd backs down his defender, misses, T-Mac to Wesley for the open 3.

Hits.

Rockets with some nice D, Nets ball out of bounds, 3 on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

To Jackson, Jackson knocks it down.

-Petey


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

What Is Wrong With Our Defense And Offense????? I Am Sooo Mad At Our Team... What The Heck Is Wrong With Jefferson... If He Wants To Be An All Star ... Then He Have To Step Up. Why The Heck Vince Isn't On Fire... We Need Him To Be Offenseive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And How Bout Our Soo Called Captain "kidd" He Should Step Up And Wake Up Our Team!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Nenad Awake Up

Wake Up Nets 
Wake Up Coach Lawerence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Head drives, to an open Wesley. Lucky miss.

Kidd drives, misses board, passes to Carter, misses, Krstic knocked on the head, the ball out of bounds, but still Nets.

Carter drives meet by Deke, misses.

Alston misses.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> What Is Wrong With Our Defense And Offense????? I Am Sooo Mad At Our Team... What The Heck Is Wrong With Jefferson... If He Wants To Be An All Star ... Then He Have To Step Up. Why The Heck Vince Isn't On Fire... We Need Him To Be Offenseive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And How Bout Our Soo Called Captain "kidd" He Should Step Up And Wake Up Our Team!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Nenad Awake Up
> 
> Wake Up Nets
> Wake Up Coach Lawerence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What the heck are you talking about? Those dudes are playing their best out there


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to RJ, RJ drives and is fouled.

Though he is only 4 of 6 from the line.

Welsey has his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Get the lead to single digits by the end of the 3rd, and we've got this.....Keep the pressure on both sides of the court NetS!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Down to 9 but seems like 20


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter to RJ, RJ drives and is fouled.
> 
> Though he is only 4 of 6 from the line.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the team should take it strong to the hoop. Hope their FT picks up though. :angel: 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vince wanna make a timely open shot once?

if thats welsley or head or whatever scrub, it goes in


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Great Hustle By Jackson,uncle Cliffy,vc!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> What Is Wrong With Our Defense And Offense????? I Am Sooo Mad At Our Team... What The Heck Is Wrong With Jefferson... If He Wants To Be An All Star ... Then He Have To Step Up. *Why The Heck Vince Isn't On Fire*... We Need Him To Be Offenseive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And How Bout Our Soo Called Captain "kidd" He Should Step Up And Wake Up Our Team!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Nenad Awake Up
> 
> Wake Up Nets
> Wake Up Coach Lawerence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol...greatly entertaining post. I agree with you...Vince Carter should be on fire all day long! Yeah...

*Nice hustle play by Vince!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Down to 9 but seems like 20


Wow, everyone missing left and right, ball goes through 2 / 3 hands, Carter dives, fouled by Alston.

Carter to the line for 2!

GREAT HUSTLE!

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Lets Go D!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince is 1 of 2 from the line.

Lead cut to 8.

Steal by Carter, bad pass to Kidd... broken up but right to Jackson, to Kidd, to Carter, Carter misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Great D, and bad shot by Carter.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Give some credit to MJax. He's working very hard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Good hustle bu Jackson, Jackson fouled.

Going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

vince shootin to much


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Great hustle for Jackson.....First good game of the season for the Nets tonight....Not scoring much but bringing his hard hat.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wow vince wants to win this bad


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustle keeping them in it thats for sure...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Give some credit to MJax. He's working very hard.


Yup, gotta give it to him. He's playing with a lot of heart. :clap:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

YES!!

Another Mark/Marc Jackson reference.

Those are hilarious!! :rofl::rotf:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, "I know this isn't the first time I'm saying this, but Marc Jackson is playing GREAT! Haha" Mark Jackson.

He'll drive me to hate Marc Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

What's wrong with VC? He's missing everything! He's shooting 4 of 15!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Let go Nets.....lets cut it down to 4.....Defense!


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

vince be takin out unitl the 4th so he wont pick up the 4th


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McGrady with the pull up, Rockets up 8 again.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Good strong move by RJ on TMac on drive!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> McGrady with the pull up, Rockets up 8 again.
> 
> -Petey


 :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!! Lets go! :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

now i dont agree with this substituiton. Dudes had enough time to rest on the bench, guess Frank doesnt want him to pick up the 4th


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ amazing


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ fouled?

By McGrady?

Hits both. Nets down 6.

And then RJ locks down T-Mac.

70-64 going into the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No more jump shots, DRIVE!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Great D By Rj......nets Down 6....can We Make This Come Back Complete In The 4th?.....i Think So...go Nets!


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Go Go


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

vince we need 10+ in the 4th
there is no way he is tired


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know this sounds silly, but what about Vince coming of the bench and mcinnis starting


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

70
64

End 3

Was 17 in quarter

Ever since Collins left, it began...Marc Jackson better start rest of year because teams have to be more aware of him than Collins, opening up the offense...Collins f'n sucks man, hate him


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> No more jump shots, DRIVE!!!!


Yes yes yes!!! We gotta take it strong to the hoop!!! :clap: :clap: 

Come on Nets!!! We can win this!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I know this sounds silly, but what about Vince coming of the bench and mcinnis starting


silly you must mean stupid


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I know this sounds silly, but what about Vince coming of the bench and mcinnis starting


 :clown: :curse:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> now i dont agree with this substituiton. Dudes had enough time to rest on the bench, guess Frank doesnt want him to pick up the 4th


He doesn't want VC to pick up a ticky,tack 4th foul.....Plus he's giving VC and Jkidd a lil extra rest for the last push in the 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OScott241 said:


> silly you must mean stupid


Vinsane, welcome back, your IP ban has been requested. 

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Great D By Rj......nets Down 6....can We Make This Come Back Complete In The 4th?.....i Think So...go Nets!


OMG... please please please!!! 

Go Nets!!! nfire:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tracy friggin mcgrady is playing too many minutes


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I know this sounds silly, but what about Vince coming of the bench and mcinnis starting


Does BBB.net do poster drug testing? :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jeff for 3

70-67 Hous


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, McInnis for the 3.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Mcnasty With The 3!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Someone tell me the emotions are being shown in that game


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I know this sounds silly, but what about Vince coming of the bench and mcinnis starting


If I said that you would flip out!! :curse:

But I'd say no. The best players have to learn to play together.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac hits 1 of 2 and gets his own f'n reb on the miss are u kidding me?

lucky he missed the 12 footer

net ball down 4


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MrCharisma said:


> Does BBB.net do poster drug testing? :biggrin:


LOL just saying, he could be the spark plug of the bench like Ricky davis did for the celts last year


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Mcnasty With The 3!


YEAH!!!!! 

This is good!!! nfire: nfire: nfire:


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> He doesn't want VC to pick up a ticky,tack 4th foul.....Plus he's giving VC and Jkidd a lil extra rest for the last push in the 4th.


vince doesnt need rest he had enough in the 1st half


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

BY THE WAY RJ STILL PLAYED GOOD D ON THAT BS FOUL.....Lets get it back on the other end of the floor


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow that was ugly.

McGrady to the line, 1 of 2.

Misses the 2nd, gets his own rebound, and then lose ball foul luckily.

McInnis with the alley opp pass, can't put it down.

Jackson with the step back, rejected by Swift.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

another missed ally oop


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Kidd and Carter should be in the game right now!!!!!!*


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

so from a missed ally which would have cut it to 2

to a tmac dagger 3 which brings it up to 7

GAME OVER

had their chance IMHO, hope im wrong but u could tell they not gonna get over the hump


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

bring back carter there is no way someone can pick up 3 fouls in a quarter


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> *Kidd and Carter should be in the game right now!!!!!!*


I agree!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Can't do anything about that Bad shot by TMac, but that's what he gets paid to do....Still within striking distance though....Also MJax got a lil to carried away on the O side of the ball, and it costs us with that TMAc 3.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> Vinsane, welcome back, your IP ban has been requested.
> 
> -Petey


LOL! I think he's out of names now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This tmac guy is just too good


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Carter Back In The ****ing Game Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> *Kidd and Carter should be in the game right now!!!!!!*


Could it be that they're both some what tired?


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Yeah! C'mon Lets Win!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Marc Jackson is drunk


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Take it to the hole.....What's the ****ing call!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Cool! If I go to Manhattan, I can take public transportation to the game.

Too bad I live in the same state in which the team plays.


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

carter is messin us up drive the freakin ball


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Lets GO MCNasty with the D.....Lets cut down the lead on the next possesion.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets are soing small!

Wesley fouls Carter as he drives!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc hits both

5 pt game need stops


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Take it to the hole and lets get into the penalty....Smart Basketball now!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jeff cuts it to 3 again


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yea keep fighting back and give them 3 easy points on open threes

they never miss either


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

MCNasty witht the D and O on both sides.....****......let GO KIDD....3!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

now who says mcinnis hasnt been playing good


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW.

Kidd deflects the ball to McInnis, on the break... SCORES!

Wesley with the 3.

Nets down 6.

Krstic to Kidd, Kidd for 3. His 4th from down town.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

they got it, they dont miss

back up to 6


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Damon Wayans and David Wesley.


Seperated at birth?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

what the heck is this? 3 point fest


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

come on vince we need you


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Rockets 9 for 15 from downtown


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Carter called for his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> now who says mcinnis hasnt been playing good


Good one! :greatjob: 

I think he has been playing well the past few games.. He's been improving. Good for the team! :clap: 

Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Come on that's good D.....Come on we're right there!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ghoti said:


> http://images.google.com/images?q=t...idades/atores/damon-wayans/damon-wayans02.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a f'n mouse


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

We need 2 stops and smart ball movement on the O Side of the ball!....Lets GO!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Semi-Off Topic...man I miss the Nets awesome fastbreak.

*Jumanna Kidd looks nice tonight by the way.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> We need 2 stops and smart ball movement on the O Side of the ball!....Lets GO!


Whats the score?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Smart Basketball.....CUrly on the line!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic bricks 1st


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Whats the score?


80-75 Rockets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic going to the line!

Fouled by the FA PF they signed this offseason!

-Petey


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

how come the rockets have 80


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac hits again

back up to 7

they dont miss


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> 80-75 Rockets


Thanks man! :cheers: 

Go Nets!!!:banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

game


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

we could have one this game


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Curly I love You, But if you miss another point blank range hook I'm going to ****ing kill you!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac for 3

Rockets up 10

Houston 10/16 from threes

TMac 27, 20 in 2nd half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McGrady again.

12 of the 15 Rocket points in the quarter?

Nets down 9.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac > VC


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

yeah it's over we lose 3 out of 4 in one week pathetic


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sorry McGrady is absolutely obliterating your team. This is uncalled for. 

Didn't see the first half but Yao with 18 points in 17 points? Was it Krstic or was Yao getting position easily?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

"The proof is in the pudding."

Cogent analysis.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well Tmac is awake


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

OScott241 said:


> yeah it's over we lose 3 out of 4 in one week pathetic


shut the **** up


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

This is why u have to capitalize on every possession you get in a comback attempt....The games not over, but the Nets aren't making it easy on themselves making lil stupid mistakes on the Offensive side of the ball.....You get burned on the Defensive side of the ball when you miss your oppurtunity!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

ghoti said:


> "The proof is in the pudding."
> 
> Cogent analysis.


lol I was just about to mention that Jackson line...


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

went from first in division to third


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

McGrady wh0red Carter


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> shut the **** up


That will be accomplished very shortly.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

TMac another 21 footer

un f'n human right now


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

DIE TMAC DIE lol


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

OScott241 said:


> went from first in division to third


That can happen in any division within the first 6-7 games of the year....


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Lets Go MCNasty with the 3.....Lets play some D!......Stay with TMac.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, after T-Mac dropped that, Vince pounds the ball on the floor.

He's upset.

Yao is back.

-Petey


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Another missed possession.......I can't say it enough!


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

who do we play next


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Rockets 12/17 from threes i believe?


this is worse than the bucks game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

another 3 lol

down 13 now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wesley with another 3.

11-17 from down town.

Barry hits the Rockets 6th 3 of the quarter.

Nets down 13?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i guess nets dont care to defend the 3 point arc

wide open after wide open shots all SEASON long


----------



## OScott241 (Nov 13, 2005)

please tell me the nets are being booed right now


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I Dont' Know What It Is, But They Just Don't Get It When Playing Teams That Can Shoot From Down Town.......they Do Not Close Out On Shooters.....just Now Vc Looked At Barry Shoot That 3!


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

I swear to God teams shoot 75% from three against us.

DO THEY MISS?


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I cant belive you guys thought we have a shot LO carter is back to his raptor ways, and RJ is just an avg player, I had some hopes this season but **** this team, I'm sick of rooting for teams that I know will never win anything


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this is unreal, the rockets must be cheating. their net has some kind of magnet that attracts the ball through the hoop.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man we're getting toasted by the outside shooting, do you think this is due to our bad perimeter defense or have we just ran into some great shooters this year? (Redd/T-Mac,etc)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson drives, Wesley called for the foul.

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## O.T. (Aug 4, 2005)

imagine what the sonics will do to us


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

This team sucks ***
PF's only jack up shots 18+ Feet
Wide open threes up the f'n *** for opposing team

same **** every game

Ray Allen next game lol, lewis and allen will combine for 10 threes because its against the law for the nets to defend the 3 point arc


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm still hoping, but it doesn't look good.....Not if they continue to knock take advantage on the chances they get.....Everytime they get a good stop on the D side of the ball.....Some one makes an idiotic move or decisionthe Offensive side of the ball, and we get burned!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> I cant belive you guys thought we have a shot LO *carter is back to his raptor ways*, and RJ is just an avg player, I had some hopes this season but **** this team, I'm sick of rooting for teams that I know will never win anything


You are the king of one game judgement.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I'm still hoping, but it doesn't look good.....Not if they continue to knock take advantage on the chances they get.....Everytime they get a good stop on the D side of the ball.....Some one makes an idiotic move or decisionthe Offensive side of the ball, and we get burned!



tmac with the greatest performance in nba history

30 pts in 2nd half


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

t-mac's done 13 in 35 before...his cousin VC can do the same...


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> I cant belive you guys thought we have a shot LO carter is back to his raptor ways, and RJ is just an avg player, I had some hopes this season but **** this team, I'm sick of rooting for teams that I know will never win anything


lol I don't think the real Nets fan will notice you're no longer rooting for the team.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

6 points in 5 seconds by mcgrady, just shoot me


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> t-mac's done 13 in 35 before...his cousin VC can do the same...


never mind i doubt it.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I think TMAC has made his case as to is the better relative.......Sorry VC..... :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Jefferson doesn't foul T-Mac hard enough.

Scores and 1.

Nets down 17 now.

T-Mac with 35.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

t-mac = god


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well am done they won nothing can be don about this. Tmac is just too good


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

one game? he's been taking so amny outside shot compared to last season it isnt even funny, I've only seen him have 3 or 4 good drives to the hoop, he plays no defense at all the guy is a bum


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it all those impossible is nothing commercials are actually true.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson to McGinnis and he drops.

Has 14.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

T-Mac is not human. RJ does everything he can on defense. Mcinnis and Marc Jackson was great of the bench. Krstic didn't play great. He struggled. And j-Kidd was the best player on the team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha we are missing everything.

Frank keeping the starters on the floor.

GOOD!

Let them remember this lose.

-Petey


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

I can't watch this ****. I'm tired of watching a team with four ****ing all stars struggle to score 90 points night in and night out.

1) Jason Kidd is useless. He can't score in any shape or form, and he can't shoot a ball into a pool. Since the offense has gotten away from the fastbreak with Vince, he's been useless. I'd rather see McInnis out there, as he plays better defense and can put the ball in the hole. We're stuck with a 19 million per year piece of dung for the next four years.

2) This defense is INCOMPETENT. STOP DOUBLE TEAMING GUYS. WHY ARE GUYS ALWAYS OPEN WITH THIS DEFENSE? I HAVE, IN ALL MY YEARS OF WATCHING BASKETBALL, NEVER SEEN TEAMS THAT LEAVE GUYS AS OPEN AS THIS TEAM. MAKE ADJUSTMENTS YOU MORONS, OR PREPARE TO STRUGGLE TO A .500 RECORD THIS YEAR.

Last year I wasn't upset at this point. Now I am. This team is too good to be playing this way. Ewww....Indiana on the road...they're so scary....cut the crap. Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson were an absolute joke with the Nets and they have become regulars with that ballclub. They don't have half the talent this team does, but we're so scared of the. Give me a break. And way to help increase attendance with some great performances at home early in the season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McGinnis is fouled, to the line, hits the 1st, and hits the 2nd.

Nets down 11.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

%(^*%^&*($%^&*$%^&*(


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Well Mccinnis had himself a good game tonight for nothing.......The Defensive end of the court will continue to be the down fall of our team......But at least they didn't lie down like last night.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im not upset at the nets, who in this world can stop tracy ****ing mcgrady?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha we are missing everything.
> 
> *Frank keeping the starters on the floor.*
> 
> ...


no he's not.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran hits the 3.

99-91.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

krsticfan325 said:


> I can't watch this ****. I'm tired of watching a team with four ****ing all stars struggle to score 90 points night in and night out.
> 
> 1) Jason Kidd is useless. He can't score in any shape or form, and he can't shoot a ball into a pool. Since the offense has gotten away from the fastbreak with Vince, he's been useless. I'd rather see McInnis out there, as he plays better defense and can put the ball in the hole. We're stuck with a 19 million per year piece of dung for the next four years.
> 
> 2) This defense is INCOMPETENT. STOP DOUBLE TEAMING GUYS. WHY ARE GUYS ALWAYS OPEN WITH THIS DEFENSE? I HAVE, IN ALL MY YEARS OF WATCHING BASKETBALL, NEVER SEEN TEAMS THAT LEAVE GUYS AS OPEN AS THIS TEAM. MAKE ADJUSTMENTS YOU MORONS, OR PREPARE TO STRUGGLE TO A .500 RECORD THIS YEAR.


Kidd is our high scorer tonight...


----------



## NetsFan006 (Sep 19, 2005)

yuck.....the nets are NOT playing at a high level. ...couldnt even watch after the third


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well at least we face the sonics next game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> no he's not.


He should have... let the starters feel the wrath and burn for the lose.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

we are under .500

****!!!


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

krsticfan325 said:


> I can't watch this ****. I'm tired of watching a team with four ****ing all stars struggle to score 90 points night in and night out.
> 
> 1) *Jason Kidd is useless. He can't score in any shape or form, and he can't shoot a ball into a pool. * Since the offense has gotten away from the fastbreak with Vince, he's been useless. I'd rather see McInnis out there, as he plays better defense and can put the ball in the hole. We're stuck with a 19 million per year piece of dung for the next four years.
> 
> 2) This defense is INCOMPETENT. STOP DOUBLE TEAMING GUYS. WHY ARE GUYS ALWAYS OPEN WITH THIS DEFENSE? I HAVE, IN ALL MY YEARS OF WATCHING BASKETBALL, NEVER SEEN TEAMS THAT LEAVE GUYS AS OPEN AS THIS TEAM. MAKE ADJUSTMENTS YOU MORONS, OR PREPARE TO STRUGGLE TO A .500 RECORD THIS YEAR.


What are you talking about???!!!!??? 4/8 beyond the arc and 2 of the misses were almost 2-3 seconds left on the clock. Nobody runs with him.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Noodfan said:



> T-Mac is not human. RJ does everything he can on defense. Mcinnis and Marc Jackson was great of the bench. Krstic didn't play great. He struggled. And j-Kidd was the best player on the team.


You forgot to mention VC playing like ****t compared to his cousin....


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The reason the Nets lost this game is that they shot 37%.

They have to outscore teams to win.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

from this game, i can say that I was completely wrong about VC being close or equal to T-mac.

They are not even in the same level. T-mac is a god and for him, impossible is really nothing.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> What are you talking about???!!!!??? 4/8 beyond the arc and 2 of the misses were almost 2-3 seconds left on the clock. Nobody runs with him.


 I agree with you on that hardly nobody runs with kidd on the break except for maybe RJ on a consistent basis......VC does it only when convienent.....Curly and Collins, MJax, Cliffy just don't have the legs!


----------



## kiddisanet (Jul 7, 2004)

We're not going to win too many games with no fast break. All the top teams can get out and run.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> You forgot to mention VC playing like ****t compared to his cousin....


wonder what family outings are like between the two lol. This thanksgiving it'll be a battle at the hoop in the driveway lol.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The reason the Nets lost this game is that they shot 37%.
> 
> They have to outscore teams to win.


It's the D that caused the lose......Even with us shooting 37% from the field....We still got the lead down to 3 on a couple of occassions.....It was our Defense having problems on running and closing out on 3 point shooters, and terrible pick and roll Defense.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> from this game, i can say that I was completely wrong about VC being close or equal to T-mac.
> 
> They are not even in the same level. T-mac is a god and for him, impossible is really nothing.


the man scored 6 points in 6 seconds DAMN. That aint Mcgrady, thats GOD in disguise.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:
 

> You forgot to mention VC playing like ****t compared to his cousin....


When t-macs shot drop he got angry each time. Sometimes he forced his shot. I didn't want to compare them. Now I think they are on different league of level. And man T-mac got 10 reb. 3 blocks. He also helped his team on defense. While carter watched wesley shooting.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> It's the D that caused the lose......Even with us shooting 37% from the field....We still got the lead down to 3 on a couple of occassions.....It was our Defense having problems on running and closing out on 3 point shooters, and terrible pick and roll Defense.


The defense was the best it can be with the players we have.

They lost because these offensive-minded players shot 37%.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Well am done they won nothing can be don about this. Tmac is just too good


For the first time I admit he's better than Vince Carter.

**** Carter man! what is this with him playing so poorly at home games but on FIRE in away games?

RJ is an overrated defender period.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The defense was the best it can be with the players we have.
> 
> They lost because these offensive-minded players shot 37%.


I totatly disagree with you on this one!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> For the first time I admit he's better than Vince Carter.
> 
> **** Carter man! what is this with him playing so poorly at home games but on FIRE in away games?
> 
> RJ is an overrated defender period.


In Rj's defense there was nothing he could do. This just reminds of that Tmac ad were everyone was chasing him and he couldnt miss. If the whole team had tried to stop him, he would still have found ways to score


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> For the first time I admit he's better than Vince Carter.
> 
> **** Carter man! what is this with him playing so poorly at home games but on FIRE in away games?
> 
> RJ is an overrated defender period.


yup its the first time i've admited T-mac is not at the same level to Vince.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I agree with you on that hardly nobody runs with kidd on the break except for maybe RJ on a consistent basis......VC does it only when convienent.....Curly and Collins, MJax, Cliffy just don't have the legs!


A fast break team needs a running pf to succeed. While stromile was on the court houston run like there was no tomorrow. when we were on fast break we were outnumbered like 2-4. Only jefferson (and mcginnis while he is on the court) running.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> For the first time I admit he's better than Vince Carter.
> 
> **** Carter man! what is this with him playing so poorly at home games but on FIRE in away games?
> 
> RJ is an overrated defender period.


RJ played him as good as you could have played TMAC Tonight with him catching on FIRE LIKE THAT......Also some of those shot TMAC made on RJ weren't RJ's Fault it was terrible Pick and Roll Defense.......RJ is a good Defender, but you don't shut down players of TMacs ability you can only try to limit their effectivness, and up until TMAC got hot RJ was doing that very good!


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Carter is better than McGrady. McGrady did everything with nobody on him, or guys lunging at him at the last second. Take notice of how there's always four guys surrounding Carter, that he's never open. The Nets made McGrady look better than he is. For some reason the Nets always have problems marking the best players in the NBA. I guess Frank doesn't get it.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> In Rj's defense there was nothing he could do. This just reminds of that Tmac ad were everyone was chasing him and he couldnt miss. If the whole team had tried to stop him, he would still have found ways to score


yup the whole stadium was against him but he rises shoots, left handed, BAM!!

somethign like that lol.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krsticfan325 said:


> Carter is better than McGrady. McGrady did everything with nobody on him, or guys lunging at him at the last second. Take notice of how there's always four guys surrounding Carter, that he's never open. The Nets made McGrady look better than he is. For some reason the Nets always have problems marking the best players in the NBA. I guess Frank doesn't get it.


not even. carter didn't play any defense and RJ was playing defense on T-mac the whole time. Vince missed sooooooooooooo many open shots.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> For the first time I admit he's better than Vince Carter.
> 
> **** Carter man! what is this with him playing so poorly at home games but on FIRE in away games?
> 
> RJ is an overrated defender period.


I don't agree. There was nothing RJ could do. Look at beginnings of game. 1/9 for t-mac. But when he is on fire NOBODY can stop him. All of his shots were contested not wide open.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> yup the whole stadium was against him but he rises shoots, left handed, BAM!!
> 
> somethign like that lol.


They showed the commercial through out the whole game on every commercial break....It's kind of hard not to remember it.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Tmac = God

Now i'm waiting to see what Kobe would do to this team? I bet he'll drop 60 points.


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

I didn't, and rarely ever do, see Vince Carter open. Everything he does is with four guys hanging on him. McGrady was open all night--surprise! God, Ray Allen should be fun.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

VC shot terrible tonight.....Every one has commented on it already on the post game!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> For the first time I admit he's better than Vince Carter.
> 
> **** Carter man! what is this with him playing so poorly at home games but on FIRE in away games?
> 
> *RJ is an overrated defender period.*


Watch the game?

1-9 from the field the first HALF.

He then caught fire.

There isn't much more he could have done except taken him out on that fast break.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

we better **** on Sonics


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

krsticfan325 said:


> Carter is better than McGrady. McGrady did everything with nobody on him, or guys lunging at him at the last second. Take notice of how there's always four guys surrounding Carter, that he's never open. The Nets made McGrady look better than he is. For some reason the Nets always have problems marking the best players in the NBA. I guess Frank doesn't get it.



Theres a sad trend developing with the nets. It seems every single game, some one is going off on them. The defense is pathetic. Man I hate this losses, very demoralizing


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

krsticfan325 said:


> Carter is better than McGrady. McGrady did everything with nobody on him, or guys lunging at him at the last second. Take notice of how there's always four guys surrounding Carter, that he's never open. The Nets made McGrady look better than he is. For some reason the Nets always have problems marking the best players in the NBA. I guess Frank doesn't get it.


Now I doubt you watched this game. Carter didn't run for ball like t-mac. T-mac just moved superb without ball. There was always a screen waiting for RJ. Nobody helped him. (Probably your carter)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> They showed the commercial through out the whole game on every commercial break....It's kind of hard not to remember it.


sorry but i didnt have it on TV


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

I wonder if Jefferson sat, if we'd see more of the team that went 15-4 down the stretch last year.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Defense, Defense, Defense, we won't win another game unfortunatly if our Defense doesn't get better.....We cannot afford to rely on our Offense to out score teams for W's.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> sorry but i didnt have it on TV


Nah it's cool, but Addidas got their moneys worth tonight with that ad campaign.. :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> Watch the game?
> 
> 1-9 from the field the first HALF.
> 
> ...


I know he can't do nothing when a SUPERSTAR like Tmac go off, but all im saying some fans believe he's a great defender but he is not..he's just good.

Ok i'm calm now, Vince can go off anytime as well, remember last year what he did to teams? Tmac just had a good night and got alot of open shots, where as Vince? he was doubled/tripled at times.

Tmac going off tonight doesn't mean Vince can't do the same? Tmac is better right now but not by much.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Jefferson even give T-mac a hug during a fast break to cold down him. But it didn't work. He scored and fouled. For those who didn't watch the game stop looking at t-macs stats. RJ did a great job.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

So they got Vince on the floor in the 4 quarter and you dont pass him the ball,WTF.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> I totatly disagree with you on this one!


What indication do you have that anyone on the Nets can play defense??

I haven't seen any sign that is the case.

If they don't outscore the other team they are dooooooooomed!!

37% is an automatic loss.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man whats with all this Vince this Vince that. He played bad, nothing he coulda done, lets not make him even more hated. Tmac outplayed him tonight, plain and simple


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Defense, Defense, Defense, we won't win another game unfortunatly if our Defense doesn't get better.....We cannot afford to rely on our Offense to out score teams for W's.


I really agree. We cant really rely on just our offense. The team has to play defense the entire game.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> So they got Vince on the floor in the 4 quarter and you dont pass him the ball,WTF.


He didn't move without ball. He was angry enough to force his own shots.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> I know he can't do nothing when a SUPERSTAR like Tmac go off, but all im saying some fans believe he's a great defender but he is not..he's just good.
> 
> Ok i'm calm now, Vince can go off anytime as well, remember last year what he did to teams? Tmac just had a good night and got alot of open shots, where as Vince? he was doubled/tripled at times.
> 
> Tmac going off tonight doesn't mean Vince can't do the same? Tmac is better right now but not by much.


 They dont pass VC the ball,why? i dont ***** know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I know he can't do nothing when a SUPERSTAR like Tmac go off, but all im saying some fans believe he's a great defender but he is not..he's just good.
> 
> Ok i'm calm now, Vince can go off anytime as well, remember last year what he did to teams? Tmac just had a good night and got alot of open shots, where as Vince? he was doubled/tripled at times.
> 
> Tmac going off tonight doesn't mean Vince can't do the same? Tmac is better right now but not by much.


Good defender still is the BEST defender on this team. Hope you realize that.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Man whats with all this Vince this Vince that. He played bad, nothing he coulda done, lets not make him even more hated. Tmac outplayed him tonight, plain and simple


Word. Things happen, Kobe went 7-27 against Philly is he not on Tmac's level or Iverson who had 34? :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Intense Enigma said:


> They dont pass VC the ball,why? i dont ***** know.


Read the thread.

Carter was taking alot of horrible shots!

Even Vinsane and his 20 names commented on how Carter should stop shooting.

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> Good defender still is the BEST defender on this team. Hope you realize that.
> 
> -Petey


I know he is and he did a good job in the 1st half, second half was just Tmac being UnTmac. :curse:


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Ghoti I agree with you but what happens if carter just watches his man shoot 3 (talking about wesley not t-mac)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

the thing that ticks me off the most is that McGrady wasn't even supposed to be playing. He was injured and this is what he does in his first game back. I'd hate to see what he does to us when we play them again.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Where is the defense? We really need this athletic PF and low post sorcer. Maybe Thorn can pull it off before the next game sence Collins is injuryed again


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> What indication do you have that anyone on the Nets can play defense??
> 
> I haven't seen any sign that is the case.
> 
> ...


We brought the game down to 3, and each time we needed another stop to continue the push for a comeback win, but they couldn't put stops together and continued to kill themselves with leaving open shooters............."YES" we did have a bad shooting night, but we lost because we gave up more points then the our opponent gave up to us.............It's called winning ugly on the Defensive side of the ball when your shooting isn't on......The Pistons did it for 2 trips to the Finals and continue to do it, and I'm not comparing of personel to the Pistons, but at least they understand the importance an the art of "TEAM DEFENSE".


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> yup its the first time i've admited T-mac is not at the same level to Vince.


Tonight is a perfect example of what I was debating about in another thread. When a superstar scorer shows he is zoning in, you continue to let him shoot -- wild shots, contested shots, simple shots, whatever -- until he cools off. And there's no rhyme or reason as to why that zone comes and goes.

McGrady was spectacularly bad in the first half. But he was even more spectacularly good in the second, when it became clear that he wasn't going to miss and that he was going to continue shooting absent a hard trap out beyond the 3 point line. Period.

For all those saying, based upon this game, that he is better or "on another level" than Carter, what short memories. Think back just a few short months to the many huge games Carter had for this team under the most intense kind of defensive pressure from teams chasing playoff spots and positioning. He put in 24 in the first quarter vs. Boston and had numerous games where he exploded for well over 25+ in a half while looking everybit as invincible as McGrady. His time will come again. I just hope the Nets decide to leverage his "zone" the way Houston leveraged McGrady's.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> Read the thread.
> 
> Carter was taking alot of horrible shots!
> 
> ...


 I dont need to read the thread,i watch the game.

Hey i wants 20 names too,thats not fair. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i think wesley killed us more than t-mac


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i think wesley killed us more than t-mac



He was deadly yes. I think 3/3 behind the arc (correct me if i am wrong I couldn't look at boxscore)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> Ghoti I agree with you but what happens if carter just watches his man shoot 3 (talking about wesley not t-mac)


If it's an effort issue, Coach Frank should send a message.

If it's an ability issue, then the coach needs to look at his rotation and use the players he has (active or inactive) to try to correct the problem.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> We brought the game down to 3, and each time we needed another stop to continue the push for a comeback win, but they couldn't put stops together and continued to kill themselves with leaving open shooters............."YES" we did have a bad shooting night, but we lost because we gave up more points then the our opponent gave up to us.............*It's called winning ugly on the Defensive side of the ball when your shooting isn't on*......The Pistons did it for 2 trips to the Finals and continue to do it, and I'm not comparing of personel to the Pistons, but at least they understand the importance an the art of "TEAM DEFENSE".



My point is that the lineup Coach Frank put out there tonight was _utterly incapable_ of "winning ugly" with defense. That's not happening. It isn't possible. Forget it. No way. 

What they CAN do is score. A lot. If they shoot 37%, there is *NO CHANCE *they will win.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

Noodfan said:


> Ghoti I agree with you but what happens if carter just watches his man shoot 3 (talking about wesley not t-mac)


I'm really irked by the irresponsible and ignorant scapegoating of Vince Carter for all the Nets' defensive woes. I've read fabrication after utter fabrication on this board following the Milwaukee game about how he "stood there" and watched Milwaukee guards blow by him, when, in fact, he gave up NOT A SINGLE BLOW BY, kept his man in front of him when playing straight up, drew two charges, two blocks, several deflections, and a couple of steals while being, by far, the Nets best perimeter defender that game. I am preparing a detailed database of the Nets defensive possessions and just rewatched every minute of that game.

His defense against Chicago and Miami was equally commendable. Against Houston, there was NOT ONE TIME that "Vince watched his man shoot a 3". In the few instances where you saw him running to close out on a wide open shooter, the defensive scheme employed BY THE TEAM was such that his first responsibility was to cover a big man in the paint because the guy guarding the big man was either trapping McGrady out high or had rotated up to play the big man setting a screen for McGrady because that guy's defender was trappipng McGrady. This strategy was tried because Jefferson was having NO individual defensive impact on McGrady (though not for lack of effort) and because T-Mac was so on fire from outside that a high trap was necessary.

When you have to double team that far away from the basket, your defense is almost dead in the water if you have decent outside shooters. Vince can't be two places at once. He has to take away the closer, more obvious pass to a big man in the paint that would result in a certain dunk if caught, wait until the pass has instead been committed to the corner shooter, and then try to rush to the corner. From such a disadvantage, I thought he did as good as you could possibly hope in covering ground, leaping into the air with a hand up, and trying to disrupt the shooter.

Team defense is the most complex aspect of the game because it is inherently reactive and improvisational and involves numerous variables, not least of which is instinctive knowledge of your teammates, which is impossible with so many new players. I realize that many here haven't studied the game well enough to appreciate all the nuances of team defense, but I really hate when conventional, ill-motivated, and false propaganda ("Vince plays no defense") takes the place of original, analytic thought based on ACCURATE FACTS.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

FOMW said:


> I'm really irked by the irresponsible and ignorant scapegoating of Vince Carter for all the Nets' defensive woes. I've read fabrication after utter fabrication on this board following the Milwaukee game about how he "stood there" and watched Milwaukee guards blow by him, when, in fact, he gave up NOT A SINGLE BLOW BY, kept his man in front of him when playing straight up, drew two charges, two blocks, several deflections, and a couple of steals while being, by far, the Nets best perimeter defender that game. I am preparing a detailed database of the Nets defensive possessions and just rewatched every minute of that game.
> 
> His defense against Chicago and Miami was equally commendable. Against Houston, there was NOT ONE TIME that "Vince watched his man shoot a 3". In the few instances where you saw him running to close out on a wide open shooter, the defensive scheme employed BY THE TEAM was such that his first responsibility was to cover a big man in the paint because the guy guarding the big man was either trapping McGrady out high or had rotated up to play the big man setting a screen for McGrady because that guy's defender was trappipng McGrady. This strategy was tried because Jefferson was having NO individual defensive impact on McGrady (though not for lack of effort) and because T-Mac was so on fire from outside that a high trap was necessary.
> 
> ...



i agree... ure on one hell of a roll today wit ure points..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did we lose today guys? I was out and I ddn't see the game. Please tell me we won.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

FOMW said:


> His defense against Chicago was equally commendable.


Finally something I disagree with you on :banana:

I thought his defense against Chicago was HORRIBLE. Not just horrible...Horrawful. When he was gaurding Heinrich in the 4th, Kirk just made him look silly. He took him to school on almost every play and Carter looked like he didn't care and wasn't about to play catch-up if Heinrich got a step on him.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Did we lose today guys? I was out and I ddn't see the game. Please tell me we won.


Nope. We lost.... again.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Nope. We lost.... again.




Dammit.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jazzi said:


> Dammit.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Finally something I disagree with you on :banana:
> 
> I thought his defense against Chicago was HORRIBLE. Not just horrible...Horrawful. When he was gaurding Heinrich in the 4th, Kirk just made him look silly. He took him to school on almost every play and Carter looked like he didn't care and wasn't about to play catch-up if Heinrich got a step on him.


No disagreement allowed. :biggrin:

If you're referring to the series of high screen/rolls where Heinrick faked towards the pick and waltzed to the basket untouched, that was Jefferson on him. I haven't rewatched that game and taken notes as I did with Milwaukee, but I recall his defense being good. His shooting sucked though, even though he finished with 28.

But again, what is poorest right now is our team defense and consistency of effort by EVERYONE. The difference in defensive intensity for the Nets between about midway through the third on and the first half was night and day. But it was too late by that time because McGrady morphed into Michael Jordan for the remainder of the game.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Nope. We lost.... again.



lot... convincingly...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> lot... convincingly...


uh.. yeah.. forgot to add that part.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

actually in all the times the magic faced the raptors when VC wasnt injured tmac never once scored 30 points!!!

funny how VC's fg % is better than RJ's after 7 games!! You wouldnt have that thought after watching the games!!!


----------

